# Comparing box joint Jigs



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

There has been previous discussions concerning the Incra I-B Jig for box Joints. Recently, I have run across another jig (Woodhaven 4555 Box Joint Jig by Woodhaven. The cost of this jig is $65 at Amazon. The Ibox Jig is $144 right now at Amazon. Has any one used both. It looks like they both do the same thing, but the price of one is certainly and item of concern. 

Any help or suggestions, would be very appreciated. I am but, a mere early beginner and still trying to find my way from a mechanic to a wood butcher. So at this point I need a lot of help.

Thanks


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> There has been previous discussions concerning the Incra I-B Jig for box Joints. Recently, I have run across another jig (Woodhaven 4555 Box Joint Jig by Woodhaven. The cost of this jig is $65 at Amazon. The Ibox Jig is $144 right now at Amazon. Has any one used both. It looks like they both do the same thing, but the price of one is certainly and item of concern.
> 
> Any help or suggestions, would be very appreciated. I am but, a mere early beginner and still trying to find my way from a mechanic to a wood butcher. So at this point I need a lot of help.
> 
> Thanks


Then this review may be of help to you...
Review: Good Box Joint Jig - by RandyMorter @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

I don't know about Incra's "I-B" jig. I know about their old original universal "Incra Jig". It was plastic, that you could adapt to many tools and tooling, doing many joints besides just finger joints. They still sell it. It is buried in their catalog and can also be found on Amazon for about $60. Sells at Rockler as the "Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig" for $69.99.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

I have use almost all of the box jigs and the best one I have found is the Oak Park one but they don't sale it anymore But MLCS has put out a copy of it,if you want to put box joints in place ,it's the best one to own and use..see the video on the same web page to see how easy it can be done..

Plus it's great way to put in Rabbet/Lap Joints..all with just one jig..and just one router bit...

Multi-Joint Spacing System

==



Tagwatts1 said:


> There has been previous discussions concerning the Incra I-B Jig for box Joints. Recently, I have run across another jig (Woodhaven 4555 Box Joint Jig by Woodhaven. The cost of this jig is $65 at Amazon. The Ibox Jig is $144 right now at Amazon. Has any one used both. It looks like they both do the same thing, but the price of one is certainly and item of concern.
> 
> Any help or suggestions, would be very appreciated. I am but, a mere early beginner and still trying to find my way from a mechanic to a wood butcher. So at this point I need a lot of help.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I agree with BJ that the Router Workshop box joint jigs from Oak Park are the best choice. I am still pushing to get them produced again.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Rockler sells a box joint jig for about $70.00 and often on sale for $40.00. I've had one for over 5 years and use it often, it's a good tool and comes with the "keys" for three different widths. A good value!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bradley, all of the box joint jigs work but some are easier to use than others.


----------



## paul11 (Jan 17, 2012)

The Incra jig was invented by a member of Sawmill Creek (another forum). I have not used it, but others on that forum have. The comments have been been very positive despite the price difference. My understanding is that the jig is easily set up, repeatable in its performance and very versatile. Try doing a search on Incra box jig or box jigs at Sawmill Creek


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

The beauty about the INCRA Ibox Jig is that you can use it on both the Router Table and the Table Saw.

Features include center keyed and splined joints.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks to all of you who sent back the info. I am not sure if I am more confused now or just thinking I should just make the plunge and get on with it. However I am going to do a bit more investigating. 

Thanks to each of you


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Just to give you one more to consider--Woodsmith magazine had an article a while back on how to build a micro-adjustable box joint jig, and they sell a manfactured version (made of aluminum) in their shopping site.


----------



## p3auul (Jan 3, 2012)

It looks like Tagwatts1 and I have the same problem. I too am doing research on finding a jig that will at least do box joints and is easily set up but also has the ability to vary the size of the pins. I keep coming back to the iBox but I am willing to look at the others also. The problem I have with the shop-made ones and others that you have to assemble and measure this an that is that there is too much margin for error. It seems that the Incra ones also (except for the iBox) You have to provide a board for this or a fence for that. I just want something complete and that I can plop down on my router table and get to work with the minimum of fuss. My pleasure is in building boxes, not jigs 
Paul


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I bought the Rockler and for $60 it works and is easy to use. Only tried it one time but was perfect first time. It has good directions. I am going to use it to make some drawers for my 
roll around cart. I don't have a heated shop so not using it now.


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

I spent several years researching box jigs and even considered a dovetail jig. I decided to buy a box jig made by incra. It works on both router table and table saw. I wished I had gone ahead and bought the leigh dovetail jig, because it is like another tool for my shop and has precision lacking in my table saw and my router table. There are some differing opinions about dovetails vs box joints and with today's glues both joints are very strong.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

if you are into 1/8" wide box joints or like using plywood the incra I-Box is the one for you it can do them on the table saw unlike the router table but if want speed the router table is the one for you.

==


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the iBox and it is very versatile - easy to use straight out of the box -- I only use it on the router table - The TS use will come. I also have several other box joint jigs including the Oak Park (all sizes) it stays in its shipping box. Because of my lack of ability and small brain I need "easy, versatility, stupid proof, and someone to hold my hand while making boxes"
Paul G


----------

